# Design Colleges.



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 4, 2015)

Im planning to make my career in Design. Mostly industrial or product. I would like a few suggestions from my fellow mates.
I was looking at NID. many of the google searches say that its among the top colleges in the world, for design of course. and after taking a look at the DAT sample paper, i can pull it off. Its easy as butter. I would just like to know which branch is good? Ahmadabad or Delhi. I live in Delhi so commuting would be easy but i can go Gujrat for Education. Also, how does this career pays? I really like designing stuff and im pretty good at drawing. 

Its good to be back on TDF after a long time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 13, 2015)

Can anyone please reply?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 14, 2015)

Bump....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

Some inputs here, guys?


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

If you are good at design,
what field ?
Film / Gaming 
2D
or
3D?
You have to shift to Mumbai.

Industrial Product Designing?
You can go abroad also !
Try in Delhi and do Die/Mould making / designing !


Fashion ?
You can do it in Delhi.

Jewellery ?
It is possible in Delhi.


If interested in Web designing that is also possible in Delhi.

Choose wisely !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> If you are good at design,
> what field ?
> Film / Gaming
> 2D
> ...


I'm good at any type of designing. Be it 2D or 3D, but I'm not familiar with many professional CAD, I'm willing to learn. 
I think I can do it Delhi, I'm just asking which branch if NID is the best. 
And also, are designers paid well?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

And I'm looking in industrial design, maybe web designing too.


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I'm good at any type of designing. Be it 2D or 3D, but I'm not familiar with many professional CAD, I'm willing to learn.
> I think I can do it Delhi, I'm just asking which branch if NID is the best.
> And also, are designers paid well?




It depends on skill
and 
payment is directly proportionate to time spending and you have to work in Corporate Sector !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> It depends on skill
> and
> payment is directly proportionate to time spending and you have to work in Corporate Sector !


Do you think, it has scope in India? What about arch?


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> And I'm looking in industrial design, maybe web designing too.



Industrial Designing is bit complicated
but if you have good skill then spend time/money on good courses
and goto higher level of institutes abroad after graduation in designing NID.
I have no idea which is good but being in Delhi, stay here and go abroad when you understand your potential for designing with advanced courses.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Do you think, it has scope in India? What about arch?



Yes !
Automobile, Consumer products etc all need basic designing to advanced designing !
As Make in India is in progress, You can ride the wave.

Architect Course is also good and well paid job.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> Industrial Designing is bit complicated
> but if you have good skill then spend time/money on good courses
> and goto higher level of institutes abroad after graduation in designing NID.
> I have no idea which is good but being in Delhi, stay here and go abroad when you understand your potential for designing with advanced courses.
> ...


My first preference is B.Arch. then if I get selected for B.Des. I might choose between them. I'm planning to go to SPA for arch. As it takes up scores for jee paper 2. And after looking at the earlier papers. It is very easy. Just have to work on my math. What are your inputs here? Google says SPA is the best in India. An yes, I plan to go abroad for my masters. But after looking at a few sites it turns out arch. Aren't paid well. Can you please tell me about that?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

And I am into designing a lot. You can refer to the artwork thread here, I have posted quite a lot of my creation. And I am very good at drawing/sketching.


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> My first preference is B.Arch. then if I get selected for B.Des. I might choose between them. I'm planning to go to SPA for arch. As it takes up scores for jee paper 2. And after looking at the earlier papers. It is very easy. Just have to work on my math. What are your inputs here? Google says SPA is the best in India. An yes, I plan to go abroad for my masters. But after looking at a few sites it turns out arch. Aren't paid well. Can you please tell me about that?



I know few friends.
They are well paid in Architect field.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> I know few friends.
> They are well paid in Architect field.


Can you tell me how "well"?


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Can you tell me how "well"?



50K plus.
If you get senior you can go around 1Lac PM also.

What are your expectations ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> 50K plus.
> If you get senior you can go around 1Lac PM also.
> 
> What are your expectations ?


For a fresher 40-50k is good. I was thinking more than 1L. Internet people say that in arch. If you get enough exp. You can open your own firm. And earn better. Even more than 1L a month. Which isn't really that much if you think about it.


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> For a fresher 40-50k is good. I was thinking more than 1L. Internet people say that in arch. If you get enough exp. You can open your own firm. And earn better. Even more than 1L a month. Which isn't really that much if you think about it.



In Designing 1Lac pm is good payment.
If you want more,
go for experience first then decide for business after getting 6-7 years of experience. 
As you have to upgrade yourself regularly with new softwares and business trends too.
Good Experience is must to earn better.
Business is not an easy art.

In Web Designing also 1 Lac is paid in corporate sector only to senior most to handle operations independently !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> In Designing 1Lac pm is good payment.
> If you want more,
> go for experience first then decide for business after getting 6-7 years of experience.
> As you have to upgrade yourself regularly with new softwares and business trends too.
> ...


What do you think? Is there something else in relation to this stuff that can pay even more?


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What do you think? Is there something else in relation to this stuff that can pay even more?



I have seen your skill now.
I can say you can go for Animatioin Career !
Hollywood industry is best suited for you.
But you have to leave Delhi and do some good course for Hollywood Animation industry.
Or
Gaming Industry also need similar skill with computer designing.
Try out at nearby academy for animation.
Animation industry pays more than web designing or Architecture etc.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> I have seen your skill now.
> I can say you can go for Animatioin Career !
> Bollywood industry is best suited for you.
> But you have to leave Delhi and do some good course for Hollywood Animation industry.
> ...


I will think of that. As of now. I'll stick to B.Arch or B.Des. I might go for it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the info bro. Really appreciate it. If there is anything else that you think is good for me to know. Do put here


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes !
Designing Industry will never die.
You have to improve your skill regularly according to time for safe future.


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 8, 2016)

Whichever branch you go but make sure that you give 100% of yours. If you are putting your efforts then you achieve something otherwise not.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2016)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I was looking at NID. many of the google searches say that its among the top colleges in the world, for design of course. and after taking a look at the DAT sample paper, i can pull it off. Its easy as butter.



I gave it twice, went up till interview twice, walked out once because I had a dream job, and walked out the second time because the new blore college was sad and full of old idiots out of touch with anything happening now. Like they literally asked me what is the use of twitter... sincerely, wondering what the fuss was about, not to check. Every other design course is good at NID, but not interface design. 
But, there were some challenging questions, and at least the DAT standard is high and changes every year so sample papers are no use
some questions I found challenging were

design a non electronic product for communicating with anyone in the world
design a currently non existing useful kitchen object by adding together metal in the shape of a lemon and a banana 

if you can, do internships to figure out what you wanna do, if you are not yet 28 then take some time to work, because that will let you focus on the skillsets you need to go forward
there are more professional and specialised post graduate design colleges around, with good industry placement


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2016)

WTF 

design a currently non existing useful kitchen object by adding together* (2) *metal in the shape of a lemon and a banana


IYKWIM


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies people. Yes DAT changes paper every year. I scored 56 something. Didn't qualify. Oh well. I'm planning to have a career in Architecture. So Im preparing for NATA. did give JEE. Maths was tough. Let's see. 

Sent from my condor using Tapatalk


----------

